# Garcon Point Bridge



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Hey Everyone, I got a couple of nice 14 pound redfish yesterday by trolling a Magnum Rattletrap and a Magnum Yo Zuri Crystal Minnow deep diver along the side of the bridge next to the pilings. I got one fish on each lure. I got a late start and the redfish quit biting, so I went up into Escambia river and had time to catch one bass before I had to quit for the day.

Good luck out there!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Forgot to mention that water temperature as gone up from 49 to 59 and I saw 60 a few times. I was painting a lot of bait fish on the Humminbird. It wasn't a crazy amount of bait but a lot more than has been out there over the last few weeks.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice, thanks for the report!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Garcon*

Dayum!!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Appreciate the report! been missing your updates, I love hitting up Garcon Bridge but haven't been out there in months.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great color on the red!!! Love it when they look like GOLDfish!!!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I hope to get out there again soon and will keep up with the reports. I appreciate the support. AP aka Jack


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Great info. I usually fish the bridge in the warmer months with live finger mullet. Never thought about trolling the bridge. But great tip especially when live bait is hard to find in the colder months.
Thank you 
John


----------

